# Power Steering Problem.



## ninestone (Feb 16, 2010)

HI guys. I own an 83 Ur. Heres the story.
I changed my tire size from the original 205/55/15 to a 225/50/16, 2000 highway miles later my power steering is leaking substantially. So what are my options, is there an rebuild kit, or do I have to replace with a new unit? 
What are your experiences?

thanks for the info, hope all had a great summer.

gas


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

have you checked 034motorsport.com?


----------



## ninestone (Feb 16, 2010)

*Will do.*

Im on my way to the cars location, just wanted a head start, but I guess I need to inspect and find the exact location of the leak.

thanks thou


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

It could be anything....some parts are easy to find, and some..not.
Hoses, rack, pump....etc.etc.etc.


----------

